# Aristocraft B&O Blue paint color



## Dansgscale (Jan 9, 2010)

Anyone tried to match the Aristocraft B&O blue with either floquil, PolyScale of rattle can paints. I am trying to match the paint color to paint a caboose to match the existing Aristocraft car color.

Thanks in advance.

Dan S.


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

While I have not matched the B&O blue specifically, I have matched some of Aristocraft's colors. Michael J who does their industrial graphics, does a superb job in matching the actual colors. I have matched a couple of colors by going to the hobbie store and getting the paint in little bottles they have that specify that color. You might try that with the B&O. If that isn't enough paint, if you can get a sample of the right color, take it to Home Depot and have them "computer match" that color. They will get it REAL close. Don't know if a whole heavyweight car will fit in their sample tester, but you might want to check that out.

Ed


----------



## Dansgscale (Jan 9, 2010)

ED: I am trying to paint a Caboose for my brother and we already purchased the Poly Scale B&O blue and it does not come anywhere near looking like the Blue Aristocraft used on thier rolling stock. The Poly Scale B&O blue is more of a Grey than blue, whereas the Blue Aristocraft used is a blue with a purpleish tint to it. 

I was able to come close to matching it by Mixing 5 parts Poly Scale Caboose Red, 5 parts Poly Scale CSX Blue and 5 Parts of Goodnight Blue Acrylic pint that we got at Ace hardware. 

It came close but not an exact match. I am hoping that after a second coat and the semi gloss coating that it will be an almost match. After the Semi Gloss is sprayed on we will add the CDS Dry Transfer lettering and then a second coat of semi gloss to seal everything. 

I just read that Testers Corp is doing away with the Floquil and Poly Scale paints and will be consentrating on thier Model Masters paint line. I guess they don't consider Model railroaders important enough to continue providing paint to us. Just about everyone I know that is a model railroader uses either Floquil or Poly Scale. as they were th eonly ones that made specific railroad colors. Model masters line is geared towards Military models and Automobiles. 

I hope some picks up these two lines of paint or us Railroads are going to have a lot of bare building and rolling stock. I have already tried to match the D&RGW yellow to Krylon spray paints, without any luck. Thier Ruddy Brown Primer works for the Box car color though. I will try and see if they have anything that comes close to the Pullman green as well. 

Dan S.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

It is a nice blue... 

Andrew


----------

